# Enzyme may provide treatment for gluten intolerance



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Enzyme may provide treatment for gluten intolerancehttp://uk.reuters.com/article/healthNews/i...L07536520080130


----------



## BryterLayter (Dec 15, 2007)

this is really good and hopeful news for everybody. thanks eric.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Can i try this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been diagnosed with celiac disease? Given they've only done it in a petri dish you probably want to wait for tests to make sure it is even safe.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That's true,i even have problem with Corn(it cause gas).What about an enzym to digest carbohydrates?


----------

